# Capital City Ambulance - Aurora, CO



## EMTPhotog (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I have my first interview for an EMT position on 3/21/13.  I am interviewing with Capital City Ambulance in Colorado.  There is little to be found about this company.  There is a previous thread posted that briefly discusses how bad of a choice they are in the Denver Metro area.  However, when you are just starting out, they are the best option when you do not have previous experience.
I was hoping to find out any infomation (including their interview process) about them that any of you all might have.  If you work/have worked for them or interviewed with them, even better.

Thanks


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 20, 2013)

I lived and worked in the area, but know very little about Capital City. I think they're IFT only with all BLS, but I'm not even sure about that. The only rumors I've heard are about how they used to basically be the 911 service for a large portion of the Russian population of the Denver metro area. All hearsay though. Good luck on your interview, and let us know what you find! I've always been curious about those yellow ambulances.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Mar 23, 2013)

EMTPhotog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have my first interview for an EMT position on 3/21/13.  I am interviewing with Capital City Ambulance in Colorado.  There is little to be found about this company.  There is a previous thread posted that briefly discusses how bad of a choice they are in the Denver Metro area.  However, when you are just starting out, they are the best option when you do not have previous experience.
> I was hoping to find out any infomation (including their interview process) about them that any of you all might have.  If you work/have worked for them or interviewed with them, even better.
> ...


How did your interview go? It might help for people in the future that are looking to know more also. 

I'm not sure where you have applied at for an EMT job but I would also look into Action Care and Rural/Metro for places to work. Rural/Metro is desperate for people and is critically short staffed at the moment (take what you will from that about working conditions). All American Ambulance is a new IFT only ambulance company that started in the area, seems to be an okay place to work from what I've heard. I will say they have better ambulances than some of the Rural/Metro ones. iCare ambulance is also a new IFT group, haven't heard much about them but they at least haven't had the chance to earn the poor reputation that Capital City has. Keep us in the loop


----------



## Medic29 (Mar 31, 2013)

What do you want to know about the company? I spent a year there and can tell you pretty much anything you're getting into.


----------



## Engineered (Mar 31, 2013)

I see them around at the hospitals from time to time, but would love to know more about them.


----------



## LEB343 (Apr 3, 2013)

The rumor around Denver is that they are run by the Russian mob lol


----------



## milehimedic (Apr 18, 2013)

Cap City is indeed IFT, BLS. It's a newer company I believe. If you up transporting over to North Suburban, PM me and I'll put you in touch with a tech up there who knows a ton about the company. 

All the EMT's I have seen working for them are young guys just starting out. I'm guessing none of them were older than 30. Seems like a good place to get some experience. They're very polite and seem to enjoy working there.


----------



## Medic29 (Apr 18, 2013)

exchef said:


> Cap City is indeed IFT, BLS. It's a newer company I believe. If you up transporting over to North Suburban, PM me and I'll put you in touch with a tech up there who knows a ton about the company.
> 
> All the EMT's I have seen working for them are young guys just starting out. I'm guessing none of them were older than 30. Seems like a good place to get some experience. They're very polite and seem to enjoy working there.



They are really young. And it is a good place to get the experience you need to move up. When they hired me the "fto" (they don't really have one) at the time told me that they are a place that gives people who don't have any experience the experience they need to move up. 

Their main business is IFT. Transporting to and from doctor appointments and dialysis. They take the "minor emergencies" from nursing homes to the hospitals as well as people living out of their home (which is the BLS side). You'll get usual BS from nursing homes for the majority of your calls like abnormal labs, pulled G/J tubes etc.

You won't be doing 911. You won't be running calls that require ALS. You won't be carrying AEDs or monitors (unless they got the AEDs this year...doubt it). This place will give you more of the patient contact experience that you'll be needing as an EMT than you will anything else. Take what you can from working here and just remember your training.


----------



## Felixssimonov (Jul 13, 2013)

milehimedic said:


> Cap City is indeed IFT, BLS. It's a newer company I believe. If you up transporting over to North Suburban, PM me and I'll put you in touch with a tech up there who knows a ton about the company.
> 
> All the EMT's I have seen working for them are young guys just starting out. I'm guessing none of them were older than 30. Seems like a good place to get some experience. They're very polite and seem to enjoy working there.



Just to clear things up Capital City is not knew it has been around for many many years, you are referring to All American Ambulance which is a knew company that is very good from what I have herd. Capital City only run diylisis calls on BLS (basic life support) ambulances. All American on the other hand had Advanced life support (ALS) ambulances that are driveing all over town.


----------



## DENDude (Dec 28, 2013)

So I Saw a Capital City Ambulance parked at Safeway a few days ago, I have seen them before parked up at Porter Hospital so I asked a Denver Fire Fighter about them and 2 of them told me, that as of Nov 30th 2013 they are the backup Basic Life Support units for Denver County if Denver Paramedics get to busy & that when they work with them they have to have a translator who speaks Russian.  

Neat site by the way I found you all on Google.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2013)

DENDude said:


> So I Saw a Capital City Ambulance parked at Safeway a few days ago, I have seen them before parked up at Porter Hospital so I asked a Denver Fire Fighter about them and 2 of them told me, that as of Nov 30th 2013 they are the backup Basic Life Support units for Denver County if Denver Paramedics get to busy & that when they work with them they have to have a translator who speaks Russian.
> 
> Neat site by the way I found you all on Google.



They are backup for DG. The crews also speak english.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 28, 2013)

That was probably a joke in reference to the earlier joke about the Russian mob running the company. Or maybe not a joke? Who knows.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> That was probably a joke in reference to the earlier joke about the Russian mob running the company. Or maybe not a joke? Who knows.



That was a pretty widespread rumor when I lived in Denver and worked for action care.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Dec 28, 2013)

Tigger said:


> They are backup for DG. The crews also speak english.



To the best of my knowledge, no BLS ambulance run 911 calls in Denver. Usually it's ALS ambulances from AMR, ActionCare, Northglenn, or Rural/Metro-Pridemark.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 28, 2013)

Ensihoitaja said:


> To the best of my knowledge, no BLS ambulance run 911 calls in Denver. Usually it's ALS ambulances from AMR, ActionCare, Northglenn, or Rural/Metro-Pridemark.




Doesn't DH run BLS cars?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2013)

Ensihoitaja said:


> To the best of my knowledge, no BLS ambulance run 911 calls in Denver. Usually it's ALS ambulances from AMR, ActionCare, Northglenn, or Rural/Metro-Pridemark.



Hmm during my brief tenure with action care that's what I was told, apparently ACA lost a bunch of employees to them at one point.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Dec 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> Doesn't DH run BLS cars?



Not since 2009.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2013)

Ensihoitaja said:


> Not since 2009.



So the basic spots they recently advertised for were for what?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> So the basic spots they recently advertised for were for what?



Generally for the Emergency Service Patrol/drunk tank shuttle. Apparently they still have split cars but I thought they were trying to phase that out. I got this from a friend and former DG medic but he hasn't worked there in a while.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Dec 28, 2013)

*Tigger* is basically right. There's a handful of split EMT/Medic shifts. EMTs also work the detox van and the CCT ambulance.


----------

